# Fin Feather Fur Middleburg witnesses for Sat. 10/20 HELP !



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

If ANYONE here was at Fin Feather Fur on Saturday, Feb. 20, around 12:45pm, that saw a black Ram 1500 pickup truck (black) back into a Black Jeep Grand Cherokee that was stopped awaiting a parking space, please contact me. There was a gun show at the fairgrounds in Berea that day, and the parking lot at Fin was PACKED.

I'm taking a long shot here that an OGF'er was there at Fin, and saw the collision. This happened in the lane about 100 feet directly in line to the entrance door, and, there were tons of people around at the time. I need someone who saw what happened, as the perp is lying about the episode.


thanks!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

does the store have video cams on the lot? i would think they do.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

freyedknot said:


> does the store have video cams on the lot? i would think they do.


Already checked with Fin Management, and there is no surveillance of the parking lot area for it.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man that sucks hope you find whoever did that. It really sucks that people can't be honest about things. Accidents happen that's why we carry insurance. It is inexcusable to hit someone and just drive off. I had a guy rear end me about ten years ago and he gave me all false information. If I ever see that guy again he better have his running shoes on.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Man that sucks hope you find whoever did that. It really sucks that people can't be honest about things. Accidents happen that's why we carry insurance. It is inexcusable to hit someone and just drive off. I had a guy rest end me about ten years ago and he gave me all false information. If I ever see that guy again he better have his running shoes on.


So far, I can't find a witness. Clearly the guy indicated he'd pay for the damage, and then he went home and committed insurance fraud, telling HIS insurance company that I ran into him. I blew my horn when he was 3 or 4 feet from me, still backing, and he STILL kept coming, not looking back, and hit me. I don't know why I'd be blowing my horn and he was stopped....really sucks.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn that's even worse man sorry to hear that


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe you could post a flyer or twelve inside the entrance way somewhere.  Hope you can find someone to help you get this mess straightened out.


----------



## Ron--Mar*Lu Sportfishing (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope you're able to track the guy down.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Check with the Fin and see if they can give you the names and addresses of people that bought guns at the store just before the time you were hit. It might be a long shot but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

If they give out that information let us know.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

And how would they prove that the witnesses that you come up with were actually there and witnessed the accident. would that not be considered hearsay in court?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

wildlife53 said:


> Check with the Fin and see if they can give you the names and addresses of people that bought guns at the store just before the time you were hit. It might be a long shot but it may be worth a try.


If they would give that information out, I would never step in the Fin again. May even explore legal action for violating privacy issues.

Good luck with getting justice. I hope someone comes forward.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Row v. Wade said:


> If they would give that information out, I would never step in the Fin again. May even explore legal action for violating privacy issues.


Exactly...no way they give that info out...not allowed to...you would look foolish even trying that one.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Exactly...no way they give that info out...not allowed to...you would look foolish even trying that one.


I talked with the Manager there, regarding parking lot surveillance cameras. I was not sure they would even disclose THAT info to me. I wouldn't think to even ASK about receipts of sales during the time frame, as that wouldn't be something I would want them to do to anyone.

For now, I've got the repairs being done this week, and the subrogation effort (attempt by my insurance company to recover my deductible from the perp) is already underway. There's NO WAY they believed his version, but we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What a hassle. Hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, the repairs were made and I've got my vehicle back. My insurance took care of it, and will pursue the perp.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

powrguy said:


> Well, the repairs were made and I've got my vehicle back. My insurance took care of it, and will pursue the perp.


last bump


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

privateer said:


> And how would they prove that the witnesses that you come up with were actually there and witnessed the accident. would that not be considered hearsay in court?


You mean "hear-see" ? LOL

Any witness can testify in court as to what they SAW, but not necessarily what they HEARD.


----------



## TimSr (Mar 15, 2014)

I would see if they will let you post this notice at the store. Your chances of a witness being a return customer at the store are much greater than a witness finding a posting on a forum.


----------

